# Far Cry 3 startet nicht mehr



## VipersStrike21 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallöchen Leute!

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit Far Cry 3 über das ich auch im Netz leider nichts finde.
Wenn ich Far Cry 3 via UPlay starten möchte, passiert folgendes:

Es gehen 2 Fenster auf, eines etwas kleiner mit dem Far Cry Logo das Zweite über den ganzen Bildschirm, jedoch bleibt dieses Fenster einfach schwarz und man sieht oben am Bildschirmrand die Leiste samt Minimieren-Button und Co.
Mir bleibt dann nichts anderes übrig als das große Fenster via Task-Manager zu schließen. 
Das kleine Fenster taucht nicht im Task-Manager auf. Ich klicke dann also immer auf das Far Cry 3 Logo und bekomme die Nachricht, dass das Spiel nicht mehr reagiert.

Der Fehler war einfach auf einmal da, das Spiel lief bis dato problemlos und ich war bereits auf der 2. Insel.

Was mich außerdem etwas beunruhigt ist die Tatsache, dass die Savegames angeblich unter "C:\ProgramData\Orbit\46" zu finden sein sollen. Der Ordner Orbit existiert bei mir jedoch nicht einmal.
Wäre super, wenn das jemand mal überprüfen könnte.


Meine 2. Frage wäre folgende:
Kann ich das Spiel einfach via UPlay deinstallieren und anschließend auch wieder über UPlay herunterladen und installieren?
Ich hatte mir bei gamekeys.biz nur einen Key gekauft und habe folglich keine Installations-CD vorliegen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, dass nur ein Virenscanner schuld ist? Deaktivier mal Virenscanner/Firewall testweise.


----------

